# OKI C5200 Toner Sensor Error



## Loail (Dec 1, 2005)

After replacing a bad drum and toner cartridge, I'm receiving a 543: K Toner Sensor Error. It won't go away, we can't print  

So i know its not a starter cartridge, and i've 'utilized' OKI's site for all its worth. Was hoping someone knew a possible solution. Thanks!


----------



## Loail (Dec 1, 2005)

So i just got off the phone with OKI..
they had me:
Check Toner/Drum Contacts,
Check Belt for excess deposit of Toner,
Swap the bad set of K for a good set of C. (I didn't have a spare K drum)
at this point its a Bad Drum...
can i use a spare opposite color drum with the black toner carts?


----------



## W3bmast3r (Nov 8, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't advise that you use a swapped drum just to print black because you will end up with mixed colour toner and OKI printers are not designed for this. I would order a new OKI Drum mate.


----------

